# Tent Camping Gotta Haves



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am looking into getting into some light tent camping.  What are the things you really got to have?  Do you use an air mattress and what kind do you have?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 3, 2015)

Seam sealer....and oversize tarp (just in case).......
I prefer an Army type cot with self inflating mattress on top of it.....
I have big tents for comfort...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 3, 2015)

my Klymit static V air mattress is what I use if I am going light. if not, I use a foam mattress from a hospital bed LOL


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 3, 2015)

Gotta have a tent tall enough for me to stand up in (I'm 6').  Makes a huge difference when it inevitably rains when I go camping.  Also lay tarps under the tent, and over the tent and picnic table.  Wife and I sleep on an air mattress.  If I'm unable to pitch the tent by a stream, I gotta have a box fan at night if it's warm. Other than that,  I can live for days on hot dogs, little debbies, instant coffee and fish that I catch.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2015)

Forget the tent and get a hammock.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 4, 2015)

Randy said:


> Forget the tent and get a hammock.



I second that. 
   AND with the right tarp set up you will stay drier than in a tent.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 4, 2015)

ryanh487 said:


> Gotta have a tent tall enough for me to stand up in (I'm 6').  Makes a huge difference when it inevitably rains when I go camping.  Also lay tarps under the tent, and over the tent and picnic table.  Wife and I sleep on an air mattress.  If I'm unable to pitch the tent by a stream, I gotta have a box fan at night if it's warm. Other than that,  I can live for days on hot dogs, little debbies, instant coffee and fish that I catch.



What kind of air mattress do you have


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 4, 2015)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> What kind of air mattress do you have



Just a cheap Ozark trail


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 4, 2015)

Randy said:


> Forget the tent and get a hammock.



I have an eno and could definitely camp in that, as long as it was backwoods camping where I had privacy otherwise.


----------



## savreds (Jan 4, 2015)

If its cold you don't want an air mattress, use a foam pad. Air mattresses are the bomb when its warn though. I have "cheated" and used a box fan when it's warm, sure beats sweating.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bottle of Evan


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 4, 2015)

Do not skimp on the folding chair.  Comfort by the fire is key for me.

X's 2 on the big tarp.  Then you need a long rope to go between two trees to hold the the tarp up.  Then 4 short ropes to hold corners.  Walmart has all of these items for cheap.

And depending on how you like to eat....  A propane stove.  Or some sort of portable grill.  

I have slept plenty fine on a cheap-o air mattress with much appreciated batter pump.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 4, 2015)

Take twice as much rope as you think youll need and a pump for the air mattress. A tarp or outdoor carpet under the tent and in front of opening.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 4, 2015)

panfried0419 said:


> Bottle of Evan



Is he a nice guy?


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2015)

A tarp under and over is a must. As said plenty of rope. I like to tie a loop in the rope and use ratchet straps to tighten to trees. Extra tent stakes. The cheaper ones they have now like to break. Dual action pump to pump up air mattress. I carry extra deep cycle battery to run 12 volt fan. Also as said a rug in front of the door. It's nice for the tarp to extend in front of the tent to make a porch for taking off dirty shoes. Also keep flip flops there to go pp at night.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2015)

A mat outside so you don't track all the dirt inside. A tarp under it will give you a little insurance against the elements.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2015)

A big tarp stretched overhead will make an enjoyable weekend out of an otherwise miserable one. Mine is about 20x30'.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 5, 2015)

It depends. When you say tent camping, do you mean hiking in and camping, or "car" camping where you drive to your site and set up? If it's the car kind, go all out for comfort. A tarp is really nice, because if it rains it gives you a place to get out of the tent and stay dry. If you are getting a tent, get one with a full rain cover. You don't want one that only partially covers the tent, as those don't work very well in a driving rain. Also, if you use a ground tarp(to protect the floor of your tent from punctures), make sure it is slightly smaller than your tent's footprint. If you have one that is bigger than your tent, it will collect rain and it will pool under your tent. Ask me how i know. 

I use an ALPS air pad. It's slightly heavy for hiking, but I can make due if i need to. I tend to go more lightweight on my pack, so i can add weight if i feel it's important. I feel that a good night's sleep is very important in the woods. It makes the trip more fun, and you aren't sore the entire time from sleeping poorly. It's worth the extra weight to make sure you get quality sleep. Just my opinion though.

Another must have for me is a First Aid kit. Nothing gigantic, but just in case something happens. Moleskin, bandaids, pain killers, ect.



Randy said:


> Forget the tent and get a hammock.



Do you use an underquilt? I'm just getting into Hammock camping and I'm not sure if i want to invest in a UQ yet, or just bring my pad i use and stuff it in there.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 5, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> It depends. When you say tent camping, do you mean hiking in and camping, or "car" camping where you drive to your site and set up? If it's the car kind, go all out for comfort.



This^^^. It depends. I have done both and the must haves vary depending on application.

Tarp(s) are a must in either.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 6, 2015)

I camp during the hunting season, so during the cold months a heater is extremely important. A good lantern, a flashlight, tarps (under and over the tent), cots with pads, warm sleeping bags (mine is rated for 20 below zero), towels, soap, drinking water, coolers, cook stove, long lighter for starting fires, sometimes a chainsaw for cutting wood for the fire, chairs, food, pots and a coffee pot, paper towels, toilet paper, garbage bags, pillows, folding tables. Thats it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I camp during the hunting season, so during the cold months a heater is extremely important. A good lantern, a flashlight, tarps (under and over the tent), cots with pads, warm sleeping bags (mine is rated for 20 below zero), towels, soap, drinking water, coolers, cook stove, long lighter for starting fires, sometimes a chainsaw for cutting wood for the fire, chairs, food, pots and a coffee pot, paper towels, toilet paper, garbage bags, pillows, folding tables. Thats it.




X-2.......You sound like me....I take
enough stuff to fill my truck AND
trailer,,,,But i am very comfy....Hot
weather i take a Marine battery and
12 volt truck fan, and always have
my Coleman hot water machine for
instant hot water....and pop up shelter
for cook table/stove and shade when in camp..


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone carry one of those countertop ice makers? They make about 25 lbs/day. If electricity is available. 
I remember Cabelas or someone had a dry ice maker. You just took a bottle of CO2 and made dry ice at your campsite.

Seems like I'm always needing ant killer and extra batteries.
I like to cook with my Dutch Oven and we like to cook with Pie Irons.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 7, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Anyone carry one of those countertop ice makers? They make about 25 lbs/day. If electricity is available.
> I remember Cabelas or someone had a dry ice maker. You just took a bottle of CO2 and made dry ice at your campsite.
> 
> Seems like I'm always needing ant killer and extra batteries.
> I like to cook with my Dutch Oven and we like to cook with Pie Irons.




I use 2 Coleman Extreme (5 day)
coolers... frozen milk jugs and ice  
last a week if kept in the shade and
keep stuff cold.....cold water is drinkable as it melts....


----------

